# What stupid things did you do when you were a newb?



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

When I started smoking about 10 years ago, I seemed to prefer cigars with the cedar sleeves. I would remove the sleeve, light the sleeve, and then light the cigar off the sleeve. I seemed to think that is what it was there for. 

Newbish to be sure but not as bad as a couple buddies who were starting out. They would buy a churchill, slice it in half and enjoy it as two cigars. I could never bring myself to do that...I knew even in my ignorance that it was horribly wrong.

Which rules did you guys break when you were starting out?

I have another confession...I really liked Tamboril and found them to be a bargain at only $6 per back in the day.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

I thought you were supposed to bite the cap off. I ruined alot of cheap cigars. But I have seen some old timers do it and do a nice job, but I used to bite the first inch off. Pat:ss


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I used to read Thompson's catalogs and bought into their :BS


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah, i've definitely been guilty of cutting a churchill in half before...

i almost bought the thompson humidor + 25 crappy cigars deal, does that count?


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

For a brief time I sued to say "I like robustos"


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

When I first started smoking cigars I bought a bundle of "Handmade Cigars" from the CVS Pharmacy. I actually thought that I liked them and tried to get my friend that smokes cigars to have one with me. By the way, he lights his cigars with the cedar sleeve and I never saw anything wrong with it.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Two words *'White Owl'* :r


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Black and Mild.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Two boxes of Don Thomas Presedentes. Too big.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Definitely cap biting and puffing fast to kick up clouds of smoke.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

yayson said:


> For a brief time I sued to say "I like robustos"


Dude - you either did a very funny typo or you are way wound too tight :ss


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Bought from Thompson
Lit cigars with a Bic without toasting the foot first
Cut caps with scissors


----------



## InBetweenTheLines (Jul 13, 2008)

Started at 19 with Sweesher Sweets, yuk!!! But with age comes culture, now my regular smoke is Fuente Hemingway series "short stories". Ah memories


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

I used to think the terms "mild", "medium" and "full body" meant how spicy/peppery a cigar is - not the nicotine content. I would throw away cigars halfway and say, "It was too strong for me! I need something milder" and end up being recommended ANOTHER peppery cigar that's lower in nicotine. Then I'd smoke some triple-ligero cigar that isn't peppery and say, "this is nice and mild". Took me about 20 cigars to realize what these terms meant. I'm still new so this was recent - within the last couple months.


----------



## Goldengator (Mar 22, 2007)

Buying handmade cigars for the first time due to a party and finding out at the counter I needed to cut/punch them if I wanted a draw. I also used a Bic without toasting the foot, ah the memories of stupidity.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Not mine but I have a military budy that was given a cigar after his missions and he said it was a little harsh on his throut and so was the next one and all the way on to his 5th. Then he found out that he was not suposed to inhale them.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Bought a 100 count humidor, then a 150, then 3 Treasure Domes. Should have just bought the cabinet from the get go. Oh, and I ordered one of those samplers from Thompsons :tu


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought a box of cigars based on a CA rating alone. It was the "hot cigar" at the time. I tried one and didn't like it at all. It had no flavor. So I thought it must need some age. I let it age for a while and tried it again. Same results. Whenever I get excited about an overly hyped cigar I will light one of them up just to remind myself to never buy without trying first. I also canceled my subscription to CA.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmm I guess as a Newb smoking the stupid things I would do is smoke Phillies(without the green stuff inside:hn) and my premium go to was Te-Amo.:mn:bn
Stupid thing I did as a CS newb was ask about Cubans because I did not know any better but learned the error of my ways quickly.:bn


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Dude - you either did a very funny typo or you are way wound too tight :ss


Just say "I like robustos" and see if my lawyer doesn't contact you  whoops



petewho said:


> I used to think the terms "mild", "medium" and "full body" meant how spicy/peppery a cigar is - not the nicotine content. I would throw away cigars halfway and say, "It was too strong for me! I need something milder" and end up being recommended ANOTHER peppery cigar that's lower in nicotine. Then I'd smoke some triple-ligero cigar that isn't peppery and say, "this is nice and mild". Took me about 20 cigars to realize what these terms meant. I'm still new so this was recent - within the last couple months.


This post reminds me Obi Wan Kenobi playing Jedi mind tricks :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I've only been smoking cigars for a couple of years and I am sure that I still do stupid things. Heck, I shoved my draw tool out through the side of a stick just the other day.

I think that the cedar sleeve idea is a great one and cutting certain churchills is not necesarily blasphemous (DT Presidente perhaps )

I did try the biting very unsuccessfully though and puffed a cigar until it was squishy and hot.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

Started smoking Swishers. u Then I got in the habit of buying like 2 or 3 smokes at the local B&M and putting them in my hot car for a couple of days to a week, till I would feel like smoking them. It would be so harsh tasting I would throw the cigar away after an inch or two. 

Also, bought from a certain online/catalog vendor, not to be named.:hn


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

robofan said:


> I bought a box of cigars based on a CA rating alone. It was the "hot cigar" at the time. I tried one and didn't like it at all. It had no flavor. So I thought it must need some age. I let it age for a while and tried it again. Same results. Whenever I get excited about an overly hyped cigar I will light one of them up just to remind myself to never buy without trying first. I also canceled my subscription to CA.


You HAVE to tell us what it is!!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

robofan said:


> I bought a box of cigars based on a CA rating alone. It was the "hot cigar" at the time. I tried one and didn't like it at all. It had no flavor. So I thought it must need some age. I let it age for a while and tried it again. Same results. Whenever I get excited about an overly hyped cigar I will light one of them up just to remind myself to never buy without trying first. I also canceled my subscription to CA.


I often did the same, but on that note that is how I discovered Tatuajes so it could go both ways

I also was a one time Thompson's customer, just once though


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

orca99usa said:


> Black and Mild.


My cigar of choice in the mid 90s....used to "punch" them with a ball point pen, too.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

i've done the whole spectrum of dumb stuff. I started smoking cigars in high school when my friends and I were trying our best to choke down a 6 pack of beer on Friday night. I assumed that the sweet taste of the swisher was generally the way all cigars tasted.

I went to my local B&M to buy a cigar for my senior prom. I asked the owner for a recommendation, no more quickly than he recommended his house brand did I select the most gigantic piece of shit cigar in the entire humidor. I smoked it for about 15 minutes for the "coolness" factor of having cigar at the prom, then I tossed it out because it tasted like crap.

Of course, i've bitten my share of caps. But the most newb thing that I used to do was just puff and exhale the smoke right from my mouth immediately. I had no idea how to exhale through the nose until I just figured it out one day. In my opinion, that's the most important thing somebody can learn about smoking cigars because exhaling through the sinus cavity probably yields more than 50% of the actual cigar's flavor. My poor dad still just "puffs" on cigars and thinks anything that's not in a black wrapper is a sissy stick.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> My cigar of choice in the mid 90s....used to "punch" them with a ball point pen, too.


I heard you smoked Gurkhas too.


----------



## Beachjeep90 (Jan 30, 2008)

First big cigar purchase was a thompson humidor with 100 thompson cigars! Humidor= nice, cigars= puke! u Then i used to line them all up so you could read all the labels. I still concider myself a newb, but i dont line them up anymore.


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

On the 1.5 hour trip to go fishing I stashed a stogie in the tackle box. Yep, the catfish bait was open in there to.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

borndead1 said:


> I heard you smoked Gurkhas too.


Sadly......very sadly. :r


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a good one, this was years ago but I needed something to spray my distilled water/pg solution onto the floral foam (old school humidification) and I used my girlfriends old perfume bottle washed out or so I thought. Ended up with about 10 sticks that tasted like chemicals from leftover perfume even though I washed the thing out 30 times with burning hot water. Like a champ I risked the lung cancer and smoked those bad boys, they were some good stogies. :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

petewho said:


> I used to think the terms "mild", "medium" and "full body" meant how spicy/peppery a cigar is - not the nicotine content. I would throw away cigars halfway and say, "It was too strong for me! I need something milder" and end up being recommended ANOTHER peppery cigar that's lower in nicotine. Then I'd smoke some triple-ligero cigar that isn't peppery and say, "this is nice and mild". Took me about 20 cigars to realize what these terms meant. I'm still new so this was recent - within the last couple months.


Oh crap! I just found this out today b/c of your post! I thought that full meant that it was very spicy and peppery.  :hn

Darn, you learn something new every day.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ahh, some dang funny memories shared here...back in high school I enjoyed smoking Black & Milds but hated the plastic tips, so I would bit them off...nearly choked to death one night.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

My first cigar fourm post was a complaint about service at JR's...






















on Cigar Weekly.:hn


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes I know many of you have been waiting for my contribution to this post. I'm surprised someone hasn't posted it for me!

I cut a Lusi in half.:hn

The guy who gave it to me told me that it was much too long of a smoke and that I would be better off cutting it in half, smoking one half and saving the other half for later. Needless to say, I posted a review of the stick and got ripped for it. Months have passed and I still hear it every day. It's ok though. It makes for some interesting and humorous lines in the Banter thread.

If you don't believe me read my CUT.

As The Professor said: "I'm the donkey who cut the Lusi in half".:r


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

benjamin said:


> yeah, i've definitely been guilty of cutting a churchill in half before...


 See... I'm not the only one!:r

:hn


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Bought a box of Gurkhas.:r

And, like everyone else at one point (don't lie) bought a crapload of Thompsons (still got them in an un-humidified tupperdor someplace if anyone wants em!)


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

robofan said:


> I bought a box of cigars based on a CA rating alone. It was the "hot cigar" at the time. I tried one and didn't like it at all. It had no flavor. So I thought it must need some age. I let it age for a while and tried it again. Same results. Whenever I get excited about an overly hyped cigar I will light one of them up just to remind myself to never buy without trying first. I also canceled my subscription to CA.





RHNewfie said:


> You HAVE to tell us what it is!!


OK only because you asked and if your a fan of the brand no offense just my opinion. They were Aliados Longsdales. This was in 1993 or 94 and CA gave them a high rating which made them hard to get for a while. I finally got my hands on a box and have never really liked them. I still have two left.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

krisko said:


> When I started smoking about 10 years ago, I seemed to prefer cigars with the cedar sleeves. I would remove the sleeve, light the sleeve, and then light the cigar off the sleeve. I seemed to think that is what it was there for.
> 
> Newbish to be sure but not as bad as a couple buddies who were starting out. They would buy a churchill, slice it in half and enjoy it as two cigars. I could never bring myself to do that...I knew even in my ignorance that it was horribly wrong.
> 
> ...


Nothin wrong with lightin the cigar with the cedar sleeve. Same thing as a cedar spill


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

I smoked a Cremosa.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

I light with cedar sleeves all the time. VS 55's. Didn't know it was so bad.

I will switch back to $100 bills immediately.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I smoked Black and Milds.....

I also smoked a JDN Antano long before I was ready for it. I was green before I finished the first half of the smoke.u


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> Oh crap! I just found this out today b/c of your post! I thought that full meant that it was very spicy and peppery.  :hn
> 
> Darn, you learn something new every day.
> 
> Thanks for posting that.


I'm going to fess up and say I just learned that now too. I thought "mild," "medium" and "full" was the power factor in regards to flavor (not necessarily spicy or peppery). I didn't link it to nicotine directly, but I knew that full bodied smokes had more nicotine in general. I thought this because there's guys that love full bodied smokes, and you hear people saying mild smokes don't have enough flavor and such.

Anyway, my noob moment was storing two half smoked cigars in the humidor. Without clipping off the burnt ends. Whole humidor reeked of bitter ash for a while.


----------



## jarbuxx (May 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post but.....

1. Who is this "Thompson" guy and where can I buy his cigars?

2. Where can I buy cuban cigars in the states?

I had one once. I bought it in Chinatown from a guy who makes cigars for Castro. Here's a picture:
(look at all the seals, you can't fake that)

I usualy smoke Garcia Vega but I find that some lesser quality cigars do not have a hole in the end. Can I smoke these or are they defects?







(cheap cigar)

(the real deal)

I'm sick of paying so much for ONE cigar. I bought a Romeo y Juliet maduro the other day. First, the cigar was probably left in the sun because it was dark and burnt. Second, it was 10X more expensive than my usual, so I thought it would have 10X the nicotine. I heard this Thompson chappie sells many strong cigars with colorful bands for very cheap.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

jarbuxx said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post but.....


:r I have to bump your ring gauge for that.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought budget smokes, you know those cheap things that brand names make. 

I also bought short filler smokes.

u


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

krisko said:


> When I started smoking about 10 years ago, I seemed to prefer cigars with the cedar sleeves. I would remove the sleeve, light the sleeve, and then light the cigar off the sleeve. I seemed to think that is what it was there for.
> 
> Newbish to be sure but not as bad as a couple buddies who were starting out. They would buy a churchill, slice it in half and enjoy it as two cigars. I could never bring myself to do that...I knew even in my ignorance that it was horribly wrong.
> 
> ...


Krisko,

Hate to burst your bubble bro, but this is perfectly acceptable. In fact according to one my books this IS exactly why they they started presenting cigars in cedar sleeves because cedar is the preferable way to light a stoogie.

Anywho, my noobish behavior was to overbuy anything that smoked half way decent to me. At one time I had over 25 boxes of RP product (like 8 boxes of Sungrowns) that I bought in about a two day span lol. I'm still only a year into this hobby but I pretty much don't buy more than 4 boxes of any one smoke and I do that only very very rarely.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

I suck, big time. 

In the late 90s on a trip to Mexico with a gf, I bough "Cohiba's" (they were spelled correctly) off a guy on the street. Was not even smart enough to get the glass top, they were wrapped in a paper bag, like a &#*#$ bottle of booze (I am currently cringing.....ugh).

He wanted $20 a piece, I think I got the bag for $100. Remember telling her "haha, I think I might have got some extras!" 

I hope she went on to marry a much smarter man......

I will now log off of CS, and won't return until this thread gets buried in new post's.

Goodbye.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Costa said:


> I suck, big time.
> 
> In the late 90s on a trip to Mexico with a gf, I bough "Cohiba's" (they were spelled correctly) off a guy on the street. Was not even smart enough to get the glass top, they were wrapped in a paper bag, like a &#*#$ bottle of booze (I am currently cringing.....ugh).
> 
> ...


Wait, He said his cousins mothers stepdad used to work at the factory! Cohiba's don't come in a Walmart bag?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Anywho, my noobish behavior was to overbuy anything that smoked half way decent to me. At one time I had over 25 boxes of RP product (like 8 boxes of Sungrowns) that I bought in about a two day span lol. I'm still only a year into this hobby but I pretty much don't buy more than 4 boxes of any one smoke and I do that only very very rarely.


Thank God I was there to see him do it:r:r


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Krisko,
> 
> Hate to burst your bubble bro, but this is perfectly acceptable. In fact according to one my books this IS exactly why they they started presenting cigars in cedar sleeves because cedar is the preferable way to light a stoogie.
> 
> Anywho, my noobish behavior was to overbuy anything that smoked half way decent to me. At one time I had over 25 boxes of RP product (like 8 boxes of Sungrowns) that I bought in about a two day span lol. I'm still only a year into this hobby but I pretty much don't buy more than 4 boxes of any one smoke and I do that only very very rarely.


:tpd:

I'd also point out that there isn't consensus in the industry as to what "body" and "strength" indicate. Some have likened the language to that of wine terminology though, where "body" describes the flavor and "strength" describes the alcohol content. Thus you can have a full-bodied yet medium strength cigar, which would have a lot of flavor but easier on the nicotine content.
:2


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I've done too many to name and I'm still doing them cause I'm still a newb. The most recent was trying to tell Vin I wasn't going to take any of his cigars when I went to his house but mannnnn that guy has some nice smokes. Thanks Vin!!!


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

i would chew on a garcia vega (green tubo) and put it back in my night stand drawer, and look forward to chewing on it again the next night, this would last until the weekend when i would then smoke this drooly disfigured green excuse of a stogie...and of course inhale...i still chew on my cigars though...just not for days


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a fun thread - thanks to those who contributed.

I bought some Thompson's bundles in the early days along with some JR Alternatives (those were my life-blood of cigars for a while). I bought a humi off eBay. Good early decisions? Buying some second release Famous Nicaraguan 3000s when some guys at Herfers Paradise were having huge boners about them. Finding good daily-smoking habanos when I started down that slope.



I still think that, all things considered, herfing with Croatan for the first time was the worst mistake I ever made.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I found cigarbid and went nuts. I bought all kinds of s h i t I never even heard of. You don't know how many times I bid on a box of 5 Vegas cask strength just because they were pretty. :r I had to buy a cabinet just to store it all. Slowly but surely now I am replacing it all. I can't even imagine the collection I could have now if I could get all of that money back.

i also joined a cigar of the month club, but that actually has not been that bad. I have received some nice sticks.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

When i was in highschool, I stole a couple of my dads cigars, not sure what they were now, but i remember they were huge. A freind and I would get home from school and go out side and smoke on them for 5-10 minutes and then put it out and put it in a plastic bag and then light it up the next day....:hn


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

a couple times while golfing i've dropped my cigar to the ground before taking a shot and then proceeded to plop it back in my mouth foot first. ouch.


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

I made my mistake right off the bat.....I ordered a sampler from Thompson's. Luckily, it was a name brand sampler, with only 2 house brands in it.

My first premium cigar was a CAO Brazilia. I couldn't finish it all, so I wrapped it in tinfoil and saved it for the next day. That was 4 and a half years ago....I've learned a good bit since then and continue to every day.:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

What's a newb???:r


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

borndead1 said:


> ...
> Lit cigars with a Bic without toasting the foot first
> Cut caps with scissors





Goldengator said:


> ...I also used a Bic without toasting the foot, ...





SR Mike said:


> I bought budget smokes, you know those cheap things that brand names make.
> 
> I also bought short filler smokes.


Snobby Much?

Seriously I wonder if some of you guys on this forum actually enjoy smoking cigars or enjoy "being a cigar smoker" if that makes sense.

I light my cigars with a bic all the time.

Cigar + fire = good

Also, if I haven't had a good cigar for a week, and for whatever reason won't be able to get another for another week, I would buy a drugstore cigar and smoke up without hesitation.

I am not a newb, I just like cigars.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Thinking that a 100 count humidor would be enough. :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Before I found CS, I posted on other cigars websites something to the affect like..."I wouldn't trust a Cuban cigar was real even if Castro rolled it himself and handed it to me".... due to my paranoid belief that all Cuban cigars in the US were indeed fake! 

Then I found the jungle and was gifted my first few Cuban cigars in the NST by well-respected FOG, and quickly overcame my fear. Thanks Skip! :tu

I also must have bought a sampler from Thompson's early on, because I still receive their catalogs from time-to-time!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

tonyrocks922 said:


> Snobby Much?
> 
> Seriously I wonder if some of you guys on this forum actually enjoy smoking cigars or enjoy "being a cigar smoker" if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


I think they simply mean that its fairly commonly spouted advice that it is better not to use bics with cedar or cigar matches being the first source. Every book on the subject as well as many on this and other forums tout there will be a difference in flavors present oif you light with a bic.

On the other point you can call me a snob I suppose, but I gotta believe if I can find a drugstore cigar I can prolly find an actual good cigar. I help eliminate the problem by taking cigars pretty much everywhere I go tho.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

My very first post was a review of a flavored stick. Every body here was real nice about it though. Nobody ripped into me so, for that I'm thankful . 

I bought two boxes of these (Torano Reserva Decadencia ,flavored sticks) then tried to sell them in the WTS section. Then I wondered why nobody wanted to pay what I payed for them. 

I tried the cedar sleeve thing too, I didn't like the flavor I got from it. 

I went through this phase for about six months where I absolutley couldn't have a stick in the humi with a cello on it. I would sit and unwrap every cigar in a box, then put them all back in the box and put the box in the humi. Yeah, I'm over that now. :ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I also spent way too much money in local stores. I used to support my local retailer so much I should have been able to claim him on my taxes.


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Waited way too long to branch out from only smoking Fuente brands.

Bought overpriced everything at my local B&M for years.

Purchased Macanudo Portifino's on Put N Bay island for 16.00 per stick.


--Arn't bic lighters butane? Why would they impart flavors? Just wondering.


----------



## BD Strummer (Apr 17, 2008)

In the beginning I didn't have a cutter and I used a razorblade to cut the cap. I have since bought a Palio in the CS group buy and haven't looked back.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

MarbleApe said:


> Waited way too long to branch out from only smoking Fuente brands.
> 
> Bought overpriced everything at my local B&M for years.
> 
> ...


 I don't know if the regular pick them up at 7-11 Bics are butane, but there is a difference between those and the typical lighter you would use.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Buying cigars using the ratings guide in C.A. magazine.
Buying boxes based on smoking one cigar.
Being anal about temp and RH.
Being hardheaded about learning the benefits of aging.
This list could go on......:hn


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

borndead1 said:


> Cut caps with scissors


Aw snap, I forgot all about doing this! As a newb I wasn't sure if cigars were going to be a passing fad so I put off buying a cutter and used scissors. It didn't take too many big messes before I saw the light.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

BD Strummer said:


> In the beginning I didn't have a cutter and I used a razorblade to cut the cap. I have since bought a Palio in the CS group buy and haven't looked back.


I did the same thing. I used a small, retractable razor cutter for boxes for the first 2 years I smoked cigars. I still have that thing!

MCS


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

I opened the Deck:c

Rob :tpd:


----------



## Backsteper (Jun 18, 2008)

See I just learned something. :tpd:



petewho said:


> I used to think the terms "mild", "medium" and "full body" meant how spicy/peppery a cigar is - not the nicotine content. I would throw away cigars halfway and say, "It was too strong for me! I need something milder" and end up being recommended ANOTHER peppery cigar that's lower in nicotine. Then I'd smoke some triple-ligero cigar that isn't peppery and say, "this is nice and mild". Took me about 20 cigars to realize what these terms meant. I'm still new so this was recent - within the last couple months.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I asked other noobs for advice on cigars


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow lets see

I have cut a churchill in half for sharesies (at least I smoked the foot end)

I have purchased entire boxes of NC's that I "thought" would be good without trying first.

I have cut the cap off a cigar with scissors well the cap and about another inch.

My first box of cigars I stored in the box on a shelf and smoke the whole box over a period of a few months, and thought they where aging as they got more harsh and bitter as they dried up.

I have lit the wrong end (twice)

But my biggest Newb mistake had to be smoking a second Ghurka (you would think one would be enough)


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Addiction said:


> I don't know if the regular pick them up at 7-11 Bics are butane, but there is a difference between those and the typical lighter you would use.


Well now I'm confused. What's the difference? It's a soft flame as opposed to a torch, and it still doesn't smell...I've only been warned away from wick lighters (Zippos), because those impart an obvious and detectable smell and taste.


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

tonyrocks922 said:


> Snobby Much?
> 
> Seriously I wonder if some of you guys on this forum actually enjoy smoking cigars or enjoy "being a cigar smoker" if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Great Post! I wholeheartedly agree. There was a time when I smoked a lot of Optimo Admirals and enjoyed them immensly. In fact, I still grab a pack now and then. What's really wrong with lighting up a short filler machine made? There is a huge number of people out there who like being a cigar smoker and a rare number who truely enjoy smoking cigars.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Addiction said:


> I also spent way too much money in local stores. I used to support my local retailer so much I should have been able to claim him on my taxes.


Meh, this isn't a noob mistake. It's actually quite respectable to take a hit in the finances while supporting your local tobacconist. I hit the local B&M less and less because I can't see spending $8 on a Perdomo. He's not trying to rip me off, he has to add the 23% GA tax on top of msrp.

Now I try stuff I've never had and if I like it I scour the WTS forum or hit CI for them.

I've been smoking now for 10+ years and I don't believe there is a 'way' to light a cigar. Lighting off cedar, toasting the foot, no matches or bics...hell with that. I use the most efficient fire device available to me at the time and torch that sucker!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Snake Hips said:


> Well now I'm confused. What's the difference? It's a soft flame as opposed to a torch, and it still doesn't smell...I've only been warned away from wick lighters (Zippos), because those impart an obvious and detectable smell and taste.


The Bic does not have the proper look even though its soft flame is no different than a $100 soft flame lighter. Same comment on mixed filler cigars, some such as the Holts Fumadores and some of the less expensive AF's are excellent cigars. I'm sorry, I will never be a cigar snob and will smoke wht I like, how I like. There is a difference between newb mistakes and image mistakes.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

krisko said:


> I've been smoking now for 10+ years and I don't believe there is a 'way' to light a cigar. Lighting off cedar, toasting the foot, no matches or bics...hell with that. I use the most efficient fire device available to me at the time and torch that sucker!


Aye. I've used everything short of the car lighter (but only because it didn't fit ). I really don't like butane torches a whole lot TBH. Waste of expensive butane really. The ol' Bic has stayed true.

@taltos
I agree. I noticed all the people lined up for the Evertech lighter group buy...you know, the soft flame lighter. It's better to light up with that than a plebian Bic I suppose.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> Well now I'm confused. What's the difference? It's a soft flame as opposed to a torch, and it still doesn't smell...I've only been warned away from wick lighters (Zippos), because those impart an obvious and detectable smell and taste.


I don't know why you are confused, I said I don't know if disposable Bics are butane.

Before I smoked my first cigar I spent probably 3 months researching and reading, I'd been a member here for a while before I'd ever started smoking. There are more than a few sources who would tell you to light a cigar you want one one of these methods in this preferred order:

1. A cedar strip which you could light with a match
2. A cigar match (wooden not longer) that you've allowed the sulfer to burn away from
3. A butane lighter (some sources will go as far as to select torch over soft flame due to it being more controlable)

A lot of these same sources believe it or not also say you shouldn't pull on a cigar while its being lit, you should only pull it after its toasted.

I don't write the books and websites, I'm just saying these opinions are out there in enough force to be considered as common knowledge.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> I really don't like butane torches a whole lot TBH. Waste of expensive butane really. The ol' Bic has stayed true.


I generally use a triple flame just because I want to get into the cigar quicker. There is a chance of wrecking the first .5" of the cigar...it's a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

sjnovakovich said:


> Great Post! I wholeheartedly agree. There was a time when I smoked a lot of Optimo Admirals and enjoyed them immensly. In fact, I still grab a pack now and then. What's really wrong with lighting up a short filler machine made? There is a huge number of people out there who like being a cigar smoker and a rare number who truely enjoy smoking cigars.


Or maybe they don't like short filler cigars? Isn't that a possibility? Like I've seen numerous posts that say "I used to smoke Backwoods untill I had my first Padron." on this board, you can't be a snob for smoking what you like.

I've had at least a few machine mades I like (Piedras come to mind) but if I could get something that I normally smoke (an Avo) why would I get something I wasn't interested in smoking? What is the point of such a behavior?


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Addiction said:


> I don't know why you are confused, I said I don't know if disposable Bics are butane.
> 
> Before I smoked my first cigar I spent probably 3 months researching and reading, I'd been a member here for a while before I'd ever started smoking. There are more than a few sources who would tell you to light a cigar you want one one of these methods in this preferred order:
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, read it wrong. Yes, the Bics are indeed butane, so there's no difference. I thought you were saying that they are butane but that there's a difference anyway. My bad.

And I've smoked CC Cohibas, RyJs and Montecristos and I still smoke Backwoods. They're my car 'gars - I think they're delicious.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> Oh sorry, read it wrong. Yes, the Bics are indeed butane, so there's no difference. I thought you were saying that they are butane but that there's a difference anyway. My bad.
> 
> @Addiction
> I've smoked CC Cohibas, RyJs and Montecristos and I still smoke Backwoods. They're my car 'gars - I think they're delicious.


I can't say anything about Backwoods good or bad because I've never had one. I wasn't knocking them I just used them as the example because when I see one of those "I used to smoke" statements that cigar is the most frequently quoted.

I just wanted to make the point that you guys are saying smoke what you like and if a guy smokes brand X because he likes them, he isn't being a snob. If he smokes brand B at home in his garage because he doesn't ever want to be seen smoking anything but brand X, then he's a snob lol.


----------



## TankerT (Apr 8, 2008)

Let see...

I started smoking "Cohibas" from the local B&M... you know... the Dominican brand with the yellow/black label... 

:tpd:


I also bought house blend cigars from Thompsons...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

TankerT said:


> Let see...
> 
> I started smoking "Cohibas" from the local B&M... you know... the Dominican brand with the yellow/black label...
> 
> ...


Dood I had like 6 or 7 of those thinking I actually had Cohibas for a little while. Once I got the scoop on Cubans and the fact there still was an embargo I traded them away. Since that point I've mostly avoided the "duplicate" brands if you will, for as much as anything because it kind of feels like a trick.

Especially when you see and add for Montecristo Whites that boasts a a brand with a century of history lol.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

jarbuxx said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post but.....
> 
> 1. Who is this "Thompson" guy and where can I buy his cigars?
> 
> ...


Oh god I lol'd.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

1) Light it up and start puffing without toasting
2) Leave the cigars laying in my dresser drawers
3) Bit off the end
4) Put it out like a cigarette
5) Share the same stick with everyone u

Having said all this...Stearns and I were at a cigar bar last night watching the HR derby and happened to notice an older couple ask for cigar help. Well IDK what she bought since she wanted something light but the guy bought a davidoff something ($25+) It looked like a 3000 or 4000 series. We watched as he cut the end off (normal) then started puffing away on it with the match in front...(still not a big deal) He started after Josh Hamilton went up and finished before Hamilton did.I don't even think he enjoyed it. Talk about $25 down the drain.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Addiction said:


> I can't say anything about Backwoods good or bad because I've never had one. I wasn't knocking them I just used them as the example because when I see one of those "I used to smoke" statements that cigar is the most frequently quoted.
> 
> I just wanted to make the point that you guys are saying smoke what you like and if a guy smokes brand X because he likes them, he isn't being a snob. If he smokes brand B at home in his garage because he doesn't ever want to be seen smoking anything but brand X, then he's a snob lol.


I know, I was adding to your point. I guess a "for example" would have done well in that post...

@TankerT
My B&M has some of those Cohibas. I think it's funny. I don't really dig NC cigars made by Cuban companies either. Something isn't right about that, lol.


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

I remember when I'd light it, I'd just put the flame right up to the foot and start puffing madly until the flame was shooting a solid 8 inches in the air. Couldn't figure out why the burn was so uneven.


----------



## TankerT (Apr 8, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> @TankerT
> My B&M has some of those Cohibas. I think it's funny. I don't really dig NC cigars made by Cuban companies either. Something isn't right about that, lol.


I couldn't agree more.

Oh... I also used to light with my zippo... mmmm... love that lighter fluid taste... eh?


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

when i started smoking cigars, i used to smoke them too fast, heat them up and kill the flavor. it took me a few years to learn how to smoke a cigar. i also bought plenty of counterfeit product before i wised up to how to avoid that mistake.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Snake Hips said:


> My B&M has some of those Cohibas. I think it's funny. I don't really dig NC cigars made by Cuban companies either. Something isn't right about that, lol.


The NCs are made by non-Cuban companies that use the same name, not by Cuban companies.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> IMy B&M has some of those Cohibas. I think it's funny. I don't really dig NC cigars made by Cuban companies either. Something isn't right about that, lol.


  You do know that the only thing Cuban Cohibas and Non-Cuban Cohibas have in common are a name. They are completely different entities with no shared relationship. :tu


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Pfft. That's even worse then. I thought those were just separate companies ran by those companies to produce NC product for sale in the US. So NC Romeo y Julieta and CC Romeo y Julieta are not related in any way, shape or form? Even though the tubos are exactly the same, substituting "Habana, Cuba" with "Made in the Dominican Republic?"

Learn something new every day...


----------



## anderson0196 (May 11, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> Oh crap! I just found this out today b/c of your post! I thought that full meant that it was very spicy and peppery.  :hn
> 
> Darn, you learn something new every day.
> 
> Thanks for posting that.


 :tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> Pfft. That's even worse then. I thought those were just separate companies ran by those companies to produce NC product for sale in the US. So NC Romeo y Julieta and CC Romeo y Julieta are not related in any way, shape or form? Even though the tubos are exactly the same, substituting "Habana, Cuba" with "Made in the Dominican Republic?"
> 
> Learn something new every day...


In my mind its even worse than has been communicated. A true asshat somewhere came up with the idea that once RyJ was blocked from doing business in the states he could steal their name and good will and turn it into his own. And like all the biggest crimes in history he didn't even even need a gun to pull it off just a pen.

I find it laughable that these guys go even further producing print ads about how their brand has a century old history. Like just coming up with a name makes them the same.


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome post!!! :tu

I'm LMAO because I'm a newb that is still doing some of the things you guys have mentioned!!!!!! :r :hn

You live and learn something new everyday....


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Addiction said:


> In my mind its even worse than has been communicated. A true asshat somewhere came up with the idea that once RyJ was blocked from doing business in the states he could steal their name and good will and turn it into his own. And like all the biggest crimes in history he didn't even even need a gun to pull it off just a pen.
> 
> I find it laughable that these guys go even further producing print ads about how their brand has a century old history. Like just coming up with a name makes them the same.


Haha, I know. I see that add and laugh all the time. But it gets a lot of the smoke buying public (not smoke obsessed, like ourselves) all the time.

What a great post this is!!! I am going to bump the ring gauge of whoever started this!!!!!!


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I rolled my own cigars when I was 8 using cherry pipe tobacco filler and a construction paper wrapper. The paper would burn away quickly leaving shreds of smouldering pipe tobacco dropping on the floor. I learned the importance of binders.

I used to smoke "crawdads" (no idea how the name came about) with a friend when we were 9 or 10. We would select sections of hay or straw that were unobstructed like a small tube to 2" lengths and bundle them with rubber bands. We would light them and blow little puffs of smoke. We were cool. I learned about the selection raw material selection process, the flavor of woody-flavored smokes and the enjoyment of a mini herf. 

I got intimidated in B&M's and would avoid them rather than jumping in, accepting I'm a noob and learn from the experience.

I purchased from Thompsons. 'nuff said.

Rather than get a few good boxes, I filled my humi with countless "bargains" like Double Happiness, Liga IV, etc from the Devil Site. Anyone that has fallen prey knows how it goes... why have a single box of Avo Domaines when you can have a 10 pound box of glory sticks arrive for the same price?


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Mistakes:

1. Finding bits of new info about cigars from CS and then acting like some sophisticated *******(No I am sorry I only smoke Vanilla Swishers)!:cb

2.Swishers any style and flavor(what is there is no such thing as a Vanilla tobacco plant?).:tpd:

3.Gave up on the humidor/humidity control and lets just say a couple of Padron 1926 "aged". They were good to chew on.:dr

4. Not asking my wife if I can get a bigger humidor(Wow 100 cigars, I'll never use that many in my life time.):r

Mild, Moderate, and Full? If it leaves a bad taste in my mouth then full of :BS. Moderate only if I can brush the badness out of my mouth. Mild if there is no brushing required!

Yes I have a lot to learn and mistakes to make:tu


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm still a newbie, so I'm just waiting around for the funny stories to begin... Oh yeah, when I was 16, I went fishing with a buddy. We smoked a bunch of swisher sweets and I was too dumb to realize that you're not supposed to inhale! I was so sick that night.


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

Addiction said:


> Or maybe they don't like short filler cigars? Isn't that a possibility? Like I've seen numerous posts that say "I used to smoke Backwoods untill I had my first Padron." on this board, you can't be a snob for smoking what you like.
> 
> I've had at least a few machine mades I like (Piedras come to mind) but if I could get something that I normally smoke (an Avo) why would I get something I wasn't interested in smoking? What is the point of such a behavior?


The whole point of "such behavior" is to smoke what you enjoy. You used to smoke Backwoods and apparently enjoyed them. Are you telling me that you wouldn't enjoy smoking one now? Would you offer one to a friend at the Capitol Cigar Club?

I don't mean to sound confrontational, although this post probably does. It's just that the tone of some of these posts is quite snobbish and not at all in the overall character of the board. That's one of the things that I enjoy most about CS.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Addiction said:


> In my mind its even worse than has been communicated. A true asshat somewhere came up with the idea that once RyJ was blocked from doing business in the states he could steal their name and good will and turn it into his own. And like all the biggest crimes in history he didn't even even need a gun to pull it off just a pen.
> 
> I find it laughable that these guys go even further producing print ads about how their brand has a century old history. Like just coming up with a name makes them the same.


Sorry my CS brother, but this is a pet peeve....

Suppose you owned a world famous burger franchise that sold corn fed Iowa Angus beef under the McCoy brand name. Best steaks in the world. Then some political turmoil occurred and the new government said all your restaurants, farms, distribution and brand name belonged to us. And just b/c we don't want any trouble from you or your family, we are going to put you into an education facility to teach you about how there is no personal property anymore, it all belongs to the state. So you pack up what belongings you can carry, pawn everything else and hop the nearest plane to Mexico where you start over with a small shop, but you still own your brand name in Mexico.

So Castro stole the farms, name etc. of RyJ for the Cuban government. Just because the previous owners came to America and started over with "domestic" leaf but still called them RyJ cigars doesn't make them an asshat in my book.

In true capitalistic fashion, however, Altadis has bought an interest in many of the brand names of these "dual production" cigars and is set for the day when the embargo is at an end.

Sorry. rant off.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Addiction said:


> In my mind its even worse than has been communicated. A true asshat somewhere came up with the idea that once RyJ was blocked from doing business in the states he could steal their name and good will and turn it into his own. And like all the biggest crimes in history he didn't even even need a gun to pull it off just a pen.
> 
> I find it laughable that these guys go even further producing print ads about how their brand has a century old history. Like just coming up with a name makes them the same.


I might be wrong, but weren't most of the classic Cuban brands reestablished by exiles, usually former owners who escaped cuba after the revolution? The Castro government basically seized the factories from their true owners as it was. I know this was the case for Fernando Palicio, the owner of Hoyo and Punch.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

fsjonsey said:


> I might be wrong, but weren't most of the classic Cuban brands reestablished by exiles, usually former owners who escaped cuba after the revolution? The Castro government basically seized the factories from their true owners as it was. I know this was the case for Fernando Palicio, the owner of Hoyo and Punch.


Good points! Both you and that old guy who lives out west that posted before you. :tu

The brands were stolen from them. Not the other way around.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

My first purchase of cigar bid was ....are you ready for this....*CREAMOSA!*. I thought what a great deal. 25 cigars for $8.00. :r :r Smoked half of one and threw the rest away. u Even as a newb I knew these SUCKED after lighting one. :r :r


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

sjnovakovich said:


> It's just that the tone of some of these posts is quite snobbish and not at all in the overall character of the board. That's one of the things that I enjoy most about CS.


I'm still a CS noob but I've noticed a snobbish tone taking over here recently. Some folks seem to be trying to one up each other in talking about how much they spent last week or they are 'aghast' at how someone lights their cigars. Lately a few folks are completely forsaking cigars they've loved for years simply because they weren't make in Cuba. That's their right certainly.

I'm not offended at the snobbishness, it makes me laugh actually. And I'm just a tad jealous. One day I hope to become a snob in training. Just need to get the mortgage paid off and the kids through college first. :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

sjnovakovich said:


> The whole point of "such behavior" is to smoke what you enjoy. You used to smoke Backwoods and apparently enjoyed them. Are you telling me that you wouldn't enjoy smoking one now? Would you offer one to a friend at the Capitol Cigar Club?
> 
> I don't mean to sound confrontational, although this post probably does. It's just that the tone of some of these posts is quite snobbish and not at all in the overall character of the board. That's one of the things that I enjoy most about CS.


I've never smoked a Backwoods, but I do still smoke Gisperts. While not a short filler machine made cigar it is a $3 cigar. I'd offer one to anyone I'd offer almost anything else too, tho I have some friends that wouldn't enjoy it because its too light for them. Every single cigar that I still enjoy I still smoke, every one I don't I got rid of it. For me its really that simple, I don't make it out to be more or less than I smoke what like.

To me it seems a little at odds to refer to people as snobs and not mean to be confrontational. You can't condemn snobbery without sitting in judgement of said snobs now can you?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

galaga said:


> Sorry my CS brother, but this is a pet peeve....
> 
> Suppose you owned a world famous burger franchise that sold corn fed Iowa Angus beef under the McCoy brand name. Best steaks in the world. Then some political turmoil occurred and the new government said all your restaurants, farms, distribution and brand name belonged to us. And just b/c we don't want any trouble from you or your family, we are going to put you into an education facility to teach you about how there is no personal property anymore, it all belongs to the state. So you pack up what belongings you can carry, pawn everything else and hop the nearest plane to Mexico where you start over with a small shop, but you still own your brand name in Mexico.
> 
> ...


Counter point, Ramone Alloneses relaunched as a non cuban brand just a year or so ago. I'm sure that brand was started by ancestors of the original brands tho.........

There are some cases where you are right, the Cuban families picked up and started over and refounded those brands, but if you poke around and do a little research you'll find that is the exception not the rule. Its far more common that Cubans did what the Toranos and Pepin Garcia did which is to start something completely new that they wholly owned.

And anyone who say that while I'm using a completely different set of raw materials and workers I'm producing the same thing I have always produced is simply trading on the ignorance of the consumer. I'd accept worse, I'd accept better, I'd accept similar too. But to pass it off as 100 years of unbroken tradition is just plain wrong.

Counter rant off.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

krisko said:


> I'm still a CS noob but I've noticed a snobbish tone taking over here recently. Some folks seem to be trying to one up each other in talking about how much *they spent last week or they are 'aghast' at how someone lights their cigars*. Lately a few folks are completely forsaking cigars they've loved for years simply because they weren't make in Cuba. That's their right certainly......


Kris,

The closest I've seen to something like this is about a month ago someone really got the business about cutting a Lusi in half to enjoy as two cigars, other than that I can't recall a lot of snobbish behavior myself.

And having gone through a large scale conversion recently I don't understand why that is snobbish. Getting rid of something you don't enjoy to smoke something you do isn't snobbish, getting rid of something marginally enjoy to smoke something you kind of enjoy is the same thing. Isn't it really about smoking what you like?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Addiction said:


> Counter point, Ramone Alloneses relaunched as a non cuban brand just a year or so ago. I'm sure that brand was started by ancestors of the original brands tho.........


Altadis owns both the cuban and non-cuban brands.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> My cigar of choice in the mid 90s....used to "punch" them with a ball point pen, too.


LMAO "punch" them. 
I went out and bought a piece of $hit Colibri lighter complete with punch in the bottom for $55. It lasted about 4 weeks before falling apart and I also lost the receipt (actually my wife lost the receipt). I now buy "value priced" Ronson's!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> LMAO "punch" them.
> I went out and bought a piece of $hit Colibri lighter complete with punch in the bottom for $55. It lasted about 4 weeks before falling apart and I also lost the receipt (actually my wife lost the receipt). I now buy "value priced" Ronson's!


 :tpd: Here, here brother. My worst noob mistake was buying an expensive POS Colibri at the B&M, boy was I sorry, that was three years ago. Used Ronson's ever since. I got another Colibri for X-mas last year, same deal worked fine for a month then :BS.

On some of the mistakes listed here I am innocent, I was supervised down the slope by my father, who had been lighting up in Europe since the early 80's. I am truely thankful to him for showing me the world of cigars.

However, I was stupid once and put a sponge in a zip bag into a humi to get the RH up. Needless to say, I ended up with a few soggy sticks after that one.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Getting rid of something you don't enjoy to smoke something you do isn't snobbish, getting rid of something marginally enjoy to smoke something you kind of enjoy is the same thing. Isn't it really about smoking what you like?


No doubt, life is too short to smoke cigars you don't enjoy.


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

First, this is a great thread.

Alas I have:
* Bought from Thompsons
* Even worse, BELIEVED Thompsons hype in their descriptions
* Tried all kinds of drug store brands in search of a good, cheap smoke - even tried White Owl "flavors"
* Bought "genuine" Cohibas and Macanudos in plexi-top boxes while vacationing in the Dominican.
* Bought cigars strictly based upon a CA review
* Stuck with a Bic for way too long before discovering the Ronson Jetlight

Ya I've made mistakes, but I sure have enjoyed the ride.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

vtdragon said:


> Alas I have:
> * Even worse, BELIEVED Thompsons hype in their descriptions
> 
> * Bought cigars strictly based upon a CA review


I think we've all bought into the hype from CI/Holts/Thompsons/Famous etc. They are there to push cigars, and they'll push the ones that aren't moving off the shelves. And we know why these cigars aren't moving...they aren't very good. I think this problem exists in the B&M too but it's easier to see through BS when you're getting it face to face.

I don't see a problem with buying a cigar based upon a review alone as long as you don't jump right into a whole box. CA has it's place as long as you temper the reviews with a little skepticism. This is why a place like CS and top25 are so valuable. Just opinions from guys a lot like you with no sales pressure.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I thought most cigars came already cut. What I was actually doing was toasting the head of the cigar. Talk about putting a foot in your mouth. :r


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

galaga said:


> Sorry my CS brother, but this is a pet peeve....
> 
> Suppose you owned a world famous burger franchise that sold corn fed Iowa Angus beef under the McCoy brand name. Best steaks in the world. Then some political turmoil occurred and the new government said all your restaurants, farms, distribution and brand name belonged to us. And just b/c we don't want any trouble from you or your family, we are going to put you into an education facility to teach you about how there is no personal property anymore, it all belongs to the state. So you pack up what belongings you can carry, pawn everything else and hop the nearest plane to Mexico where you start over with a small shop, but you still own your brand name in Mexico.
> 
> ...


Great post. Thanks for the information. :tu


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I thought most cigars came already cut. What I was actually doing was toasting the head of the cigar. Talk about putting a foot in your mouth. :r


Wow, can't say I've ever heard that one before.:ss


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Here are two other things I did:

1) I didn't cut the cap off of my first "real" cigar. I was sitting there for an hour saying "I can't really taste the cigar"

2) I used my pocket knife to cut a cigar and I tore the wrapper all to hell.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> I still think that, all things considered, herfing with Croatan for the first time was the worst mistake I ever made.


:r :tu

Glad I could help. 

Too bad we're going to miss each other in Vegas. We could do a craps lesson, too.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

I bought cigars based on the CI description alone.
I used a sponge as a humidifier.
I puffed constantly and wondered why my stick would get harsh less than half way through.
I smoked a Swisher :hn
I thought that natural wrappers were always milder.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> 2) I used my pocket knife to cut a cigar and I tore the wrapper all to hell.


one time, i used a series of dull kitchen knives on a CAO criollo and completely destroyed the wrapper. what a waste of a perfectly good cigar...


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

krisko said:


> I've been smoking now for 10+ years and I don't believe there is a 'way' to light a cigar. Lighting off cedar, toasting the foot, no matches or bics...hell with that. I use the most efficient fire device available to me at the time and torch that sucker!





taltos said:


> The Bic does not have the proper look even though its soft flame is no different than a $100 soft flame lighter. Same comment on mixed filler cigars, some such as the Holts Fumadores and some of the less expensive AF's are excellent cigars. I'm sorry, I will never be a cigar snob and will smoke wht I like, how I like. There is a difference between newb mistakes and image mistakes.





Snake Hips said:


> Aye. I've used everything short of the car lighter (but only because it didn't fit ). I really don't like butane torches a whole lot TBH. Waste of expensive butane really. The ol' Bic has stayed true.
> 
> @taltos
> I agree. I noticed all the people lined up for the Evertech lighter group buy...you know, the soft flame lighter. It's better to light up with that than a plebian Bic I suppose.


That was a lot of RG, my finger hurts.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I went into the chat room and asked about sources for good cigars.

I almost didn't survive the night. Funny thing is - the folks that helped me understand my mistake, are still on my CS buddy list today - even though I was convinced at the time that these FOGs would never want to talk to me again.

There use to be more "Tough Love" in the jungle


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

During my CBid phase, I bid and won a fiver of Flor Del Todo and Puros Indios. I was actually very excited when I got them for a little less than 2 dollars each. 

Another one. During winter time, I kept my cigars close to the heating duct because I thought cold is bad for cigars.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Kris,
> 
> Getting rid of something you don't enjoy to smoke something you do isn't snobbish, getting rid of something marginally enjoy to smoke something you kind of enjoy is the same thing. Isn't it really about smoking what you like?


Yes, absolutely, but...

Giving the perception of ridiculing someone else for smoking what they like is condescending to say the least, if not snobbish. For instance, denigrating the choice of smoking Ghurkas [or subistitute any brand here...except maybe Cremosas] - is that a stupid newb thing? I don't think so, it's a matter of your palate and flavor profile. There won't ever be complete consensus on any brand - as evidenced by a lot folks, myself included, who enjoy an occasional Ghurka that might be put off by that perception. Am I a stupid newb? Well, maybe I am but not simply because I smoke a Ghurka, or Rocky Patel, or buy from JR, fill in the blank, etc.

I'm not singling out anyone's posts, just my :2. Food for thought.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I used to read Thompson's catalogs and bought into their :BS


Me, too! Their Don Lugo brand is garbage! I smoked swisher sweets and used to cut churchills, toros, etc. in half so they wouldn't take so long to smoke.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Addiction said:


> Counter point, Ramone Alloneses relaunched as a non cuban brand just a year or so ago. I'm sure that brand was started by ancestors of the original brands tho.........
> 
> There are some cases where you are right, the Cuban families picked up and started over and refounded those brands, but if you poke around and do a little research you'll find that is the exception not the rule. Its far more common that Cubans did what the Toranos and Pepin Garcia did which is to start something completely new that they wholly owned.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting discussion. Lots of good information and points here.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

The worst thing I did BEING A NOOB? hummmmmmmmm

Meet the Philly/Jersey/De Crew. 

I now live in my car and eat Alpo (but only on holiday).
But "HEY" I have damn good cigars.

The worst thing..........


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

galaga said:


> Sorry my CS brother, but this is a pet peeve....
> 
> Suppose you owned a world famous burger franchise that sold corn fed Iowa Angus beef under the McCoy brand name. Best steaks in the world. Then some political turmoil occurred and the new government said all your restaurants, farms, distribution and brand name belonged to us. And just b/c we don't want any trouble from you or your family, we are going to put you into an education facility to teach you about how there is no personal property anymore, it all belongs to the state. So you pack up what belongings you can carry, pawn everything else and hop the nearest plane to Mexico where you start over with a small shop, but you still own your brand name in Mexico.
> 
> ...


It is *always* good to listen when an old guy rants:tu grasshopper can learn many things:tpd:

Rob :w


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay i see lots of funny newb-isms on here...and i have done lots of them...but the one that i did that i haven't seen posted is keeping my smokes in a cheapo plastic bag with a blob of wet paper towel for humidity....for like a month...in the fridge...so i thought that all cigars tasted like wet tree bark wrapped in algae...

ah...those were that days....


----------



## MooseToga (Jan 31, 2008)

I listened to my uncle-in-law who said that the proper way to smoke a cigar was to never, ever take it out of your mouth. I had a miserable weekend smoking cigars with him, including the worst round of golf ever. It didn't help that I didn't figure out until stick two or three that you weren't supposed to inhale (the only thing I'd smoked regularly before then... wasn't tobacco, and as Barack Obama says, inhaling's the point). In hindsight I should've just done whatever I felt like doing with my cigar, but since the wedding was just a few months prior, I was the new guy in the family and they're a bunch of real ball busters who give you a hard time for anything... I didn't want to give them ammunition by being the guy who smoked his cigar funny.

I stayed away from cigars for a couple of years after that experience.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I am glad no one admitted to having had a bit too much scotch and putting the wrong end (the lit end) in their mouth. Because I have never done that either. :hn

ETA: And you don't take the good cigars to the pool. A lesson I seem to refuse to really learn.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Rolando said:


> I am glad no one admitted to having had a bit too much scotch and putting the wrong end (the lit end) in their mouth. Because I have never done that either. :hn


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

I bought some of those 10 packs from CVS, and also bought a 2fer (40) of those Brocatus that CI sells. Man those things were terrible.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Did some cigar reviews before I even knew what to taste for!!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Did some cigar reviews before I even knew what to taste for!!!


:tpd: _I did the same thing!_

Oh hell that was my post!!! I am a noob!!!:r


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

First "real" cigar I smoked was a Cohiba in Mexico with about 6 or 7 rum and cokes. I swear to this day that was not me in the video...


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Rolando said:


> I am glad no one admitted to having had a bit too much scotch and putting the wrong end (the lit end) in their mouth. Because I have never done that either. :hn


Um, for me it was beer, and it wasn't too long ago that i did this. And i think I've done it 3 times over the last 2 years. (I don't consider myself a noob. Been smoking fine cigars for 14 years and worked for a short time in a tobacco shop.) But I swear it was dark and i didn't look at the cigar b4 i put it back in my mouth.


----------

